# Steroid Usage



## JuiceTrain (Nov 24, 2019)

How long have you been on the juice;
For me it's been maybe 5yrs or so
Let's see who's been on the longest....curios


----------



## Trump (Nov 24, 2019)

3 weeks last Thursday 



JuiceTrain said:


> How long have you been on the juice;
> For me it's been maybe 5yrs or so
> Let's see who's been on the longest....curios


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 24, 2019)

I thought this was a sarms site


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 24, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> I thought this was a sarms site



I clinked on a link from GNC to get here


----------



## snake (Nov 25, 2019)

First one was about 7 years ago when I figured out I can squirrel enough test away to run one from my TRT


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 25, 2019)

thought everyone here was natty? wtf?


----------



## daddyboul (Nov 25, 2019)

I think i first tried apple juice and idk I was probably around 3 at the time


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2019)

1988 - 1997 guesstimate 15 steroid cycles

2001 - 2007 3 steroid cycles 2 andro cycles 

2016 started trt & 3 steroid cycles


----------



## Jin (Nov 25, 2019)

Started after getting on TRT. About 4 years so far.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 25, 2019)

I was guessing some of you guys been on for 10yrs+


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 25, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> 1988 - 1997 guesstimate 15 steroid cycles
> 
> 2001 - 2007 3 steroid cycles 2 andro cycles
> 
> 2016 started trt & 3 steroid cycles



Ziegler loves the needle lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm curious on the health effects of long term use,
Think I'm just gonna use straight test from now on
And keep donating blood to level things out


----------



## andy (Nov 25, 2019)

1.5 years, so still a rookie

i'm blasting/ cruising for now, and it works for me


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2019)

Started TRT about 5 years ago. Nothing before that.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 25, 2019)

Off and on mostly on since mid 1990’s.  No regrets


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 25, 2019)

After age 50 and on trt.  55 next month


----------



## DF (Nov 25, 2019)

Cycled 1988-1995

trt/blast 2010 ish to present.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm just committed to it now and see long term use beneficial with work and everything else...being in my late 20's going into my 30's as a lab rat just seems acceptable 

Currently I've been off for 4months (cold turkey)
No sides or kick backs just life feels boring w/o em lol
I miss the intense pump you get when on


----------



## j2048b (Nov 28, 2019)

Only thing ive done is trt, added some deca... Once... And anavar all from my clinic, now been off everything for about 2 yrs... Total test will be tested along w everything else in the next few months

Issues ive encountered:

Dvt left calve a few yrs ago
Still chew tabacco so that needs to go
Now skinny fat and lazzier
Blood gets thick quicker now, even while off trt
Dizzy spells now and low blood sugar issues....gh hopefully to the rescue...

I take sups for heart health and will add others per dante trudels info as often as i can afford them


----------



## bigdog (Nov 29, 2019)

started TRT almost 5 years ago. a year after i started test only cycles for a couple years. Since then i have ran several different things to see what i like or works best for me..


----------



## St0ked (Nov 30, 2019)

I quit for about 24 years, then turned 25.


----------



## RISE (Nov 30, 2019)

10 years as of now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 30, 2019)

On off since 2011


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 30, 2019)

We are all gonna die


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 30, 2019)

I did my first cycle 4 years ago, did pct. Cycled again. Never felt the same even after 1st pct. at 32 im in for life. I'm ok with that. I luv de juce


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 1, 2019)

It's hard to work out natty once you've juiced,
You know them gains come quick...

I think for me is I get complemented on my current physique 
But in my head I'm sayin "you think this is something,
I'm not even at my prime with this natty life" lol


----------

